# Quận 9: Bán xe nâng tay thấp 3 tấn giá ba triệu



## HuynhBaoNgoc1987 (24/9/19)

Xe nâng tay thấp 3 tấn (càng rộng) hay có tên gọi chung hơn là xe nâng tay 3 tấn được thiết kế nâng hạ chuyên dùng kéo đẩy pallet giúp di chuyển hàng hóa tải trọng lên đến 3 tấn (3000kg) nhờ hệ thống bơm thủy lực giúp giảm đi sức lực người vận hành trong việc nâng hạ hàng hóa, máy móc, thiết bị có khối lượng nặng.

Ưu điểm nổi bật của xe nâng tay thấp này không những giá rẻ chỉ với 3,5 triệu mà còn có vóc dáng khá gọn, khung sườn chắc chắn, thiết kế cân bằng giúp giữ cố định hàng hóa kèm với bánh xe di chuyển nhẹ nhàng không gây tiếng ồn khi vận hành. Được sử dụng khá phổ biến tại TPHCM, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai và các tỉnh miền tây.





​*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT - CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT - HOTLINE: 0911.084.000 Ms Ngọc*

- Model: SG3000 (càng rộng)
- Tải trọng nâng 3 tấn
- Chiều cao nâng thấp nhất 85mm
- Chiều cao nâng cao nhất 200mm
- Kích thước càng nâng (rộng x dài) 685 x 1220mm
- Khoảng cách giữa 2 càng nâng (lọt lòng) 360mm
- Sử dụng bánh xe lõi thép bọc nhựa PU
- Xuất xứ Trung Quốc, mới 100%





​- Bảo hành 12 tháng theo phiếu bảo hành đi kèm
- Bánh xe với hợp kim nhôm và cao su dày giúp xe di chuyển nhẹ nhàng. Có thể tuỳ chọn các loại bánh xe làm bằng chất liệu khác nhau như: Nylon, Polyurethane ( PU lõi thép ), Cao su lõi nhôm tuỳ theo nhu cầu sử dụng của quý khách.

- Van giảm áp giúp ngăn tình trạng quá tải, bảo vệ hệ thống bơm thuỷ lực.

- Tay lái: Dễ dàng điều khiển với bán kính quay 210 độ.

- Sơn: Hệ thống sơn tiêu chuẩn đảm bảo bề mặt sơn tốt nhất.

- Kiểm soát tốc độ: Nhờ có van điều tiết nên có thể điều khiển tốc độ hạ một cách an toàn.

- Tăng năng suất lao động, giảm chi phí nhân công. Chắc chắn mang lại hiệu quả kinh tế cho khách hàng.

Đặc biệt tuổi thọ sử dụng xe nâng tay thấp 3 tấn rất lâu, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống rỉ sét cao trong tất cả môi trường kể cả ngoài trời. Lấy ví dụ điển hình là chu kỳ sử dụng bánh xe nâng tay bị mài mòn phải ít nhất 5 năm.







*LỢI ÍCH MANG LẠI KHI SỬ DỤNG XE NÂNG TAY THẤP*
*-* Cách vận hành xe nâng tay thấp này rất đơn giản chiều cao xe thiết kế phù hợp với mọi vóc dàng người vận hành và các dòng xe nâng hàng khác được cung cấp bởi công ty havico, hoạt động chính nhờ cơ chế bơm thủy lực.

- Được nhà sản xuất thiết kế kết hợp thêm van giảm áp để ngăn chặn tình trạng nâng quá tải, giúp bảo vệ hệ thống điều hành và bơm luôn bền.

- Giảm tối thiểu chi phí đầu tư và tiết kiệm sức lực lao động của công nhân ngược lại còn đẩy nhanh tiến độ làm việc trong môi trường khắc nghiệt.

*- *Thao tác với xe nâng tay thấp 3 tấn dễ dàng chỉ cần hạ cần gạt và đẩy xe cho càng nâng lọt vào đáy hàng hóa và tiếp tục đẩy cần gạt lên cho xe nâng lên. Lúc này việc di chuyển hàng hóa đã không còn khó khăn.

*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*

1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại HCM: 93 Phạm Ngọc Thảo, P.Tây Thạnh,Q.Tân Phú, TPHCM

2. CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI
Tại Hà Nội: Khu B tập thể bộ nông nghiệp, thôn Nhị Châu, xã Liên Minh , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.

3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.

LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI.

HOTLINE: 0911.084.000 Ms Ngọc


----------

